# Gaggia Classic - leaking water from top of heater?



## speedy181 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi

Recently replaced the rubber seal for the group head (done twice before no problems) so may be a coincidence.

Now recently noticed the machine hissing and spitting in between uses, which it never used to do.

Took the lid off and ran a shot and noticed water appearing on the very top of the central heater thing which was then quickly heating / evaporating and causing the hissing noise. Very difficult to tell where the water may be leaking from - any usual suspects to check?

Hope someone can help soon - love my coffee









Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From your explanation / description it sounds as if it is leaking from where the steam valve is attached to the boiler, the brass arm leading off at right angle. Two alan screws hold it in place, there is an "O" ring seal between the boiler and valve, it sounds as if this is leaking,


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

It may be water escaping through the seal between the boiler and steam pipe. When was the last time the o rings were replaced? May be the cause.


----------



## speedy181 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions - will try replacing the steam seal as I've never replaced that in the last 3 years of ownership. In fact only started using the steam function in the last month or so, which may have accelerated or highlighted the problem.

Many thanks!


----------



## speedy181 (Jan 23, 2015)

PS...

Any ideas where to find a replacement for the illuminated ready/run switch??

Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

speedy181 said:


> PS...
> 
> Any ideas where to find a replacement for the illuminated ready/run switch??
> 
> Cheers


Try Mark = Gaggiamanualservice on the forum, he will also have the "O" ring seal you need:good:


----------



## speedy181 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just a follow up to say thanks again to all - was indeed the steam seal, so new one fitted and a new switch as a special treat and everything back to normal lovely coffee.

Cheers


----------

